# rabbit heat collapse/stroke



## Mom 2em All (Jul 3, 2012)

I found my holland lop lateral yesterday and non-responsive. I attribute this to heat stroke. I wet his fur, and brought him inside, placed him below a fan in the window. I put the water bottle in his mouth and he moved his tongue a little so hopefully some was swallowed. I did this several times, then left him to rest/recover in the cooler air. 
He managed to move himself sternal, but still flat. 
There has been no change and it has been close to twelve hours. 

I will take him to work with me (I am a veterinary technician) however, our rabbit vet left our practice about a month ago, and the remaining vet does not treat rabbits nor does he know any rabbit medicine. 

I am hoping someone here can give me some advice so I can help him, and at what point do I say "this is it" and put him down?


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

I would be tempted to grab an ice pack and put a towel over it and lay him on it.  I'm new to rabbits but instinctively this is what came to mind when I read your post.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know if it would work the same with a rabbit as a chicken. But on Sat I had a hen just like your poor rabbit. I brought her in and fed her pedialyte with an eyedropper. I kept her in for about 48 hours. I hope this will work for you.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 3, 2012)

How is your rabbit doing? I have been checking all day. I pray it made it.


----------



## Mom 2em All (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 
There really is no change. I took him to work, I gave him subq fluids. I spoke with two different vets. Basically, if there is no change after twenty four hours, he is brain-dead and I should put him down. 
Well, i didnt do it. 
He made the slightest head movements when I opened the cage, he has blink reflex...maybe he needs 30 hours instead of 24..I just had a horrible day at work, and couldnt do it. 

If he hasnt changed by tomorrow, i will put him down tomorrow night at work.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 3, 2012)

What a wonderful person you are. Please let me know.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 3, 2012)

Gosh, so sorry   Hoping for improvement


----------



## Mom 2em All (Jul 4, 2012)

How FooFoo is doing right now...

well, he isnt dead. He is not better. But, he didnt read the book that said 'after twenty four hours, if they have not recovered they are brain-dead." 
When I pick him up, today he is actively able to eat the Nutrical I offer, and actively able to drink from a waterbottle. had some trouble getting pellets, though. He can move his head around well.
He is starting to move his legs just a little. 


So, we are going to wait it out and see what happens. I gave him 50 cc more of subq fluids.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds to me like he did not read the book either. And sounds like he is a fighter. Good job FOOFOO. You can do it. I am rooting for you.


----------



## Mom 2em All (Jul 5, 2012)

Updating before work-

My daughter called me to her room last night, "Mom look at Foo Foo!!!!" 
Its really good news- not moving around yet, but now sitting in full " rabbit mode".  Chest off the ground, and able to toss his head, he actually shook his head!!! That was about 55 hours after finding him lateral- 

Im very glad that I didnt put him down at 24 hours.  I know we arent out of the woods yet, but we sure are making strides toward him 'making it'.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 5, 2012)

So good to hear!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Mom 2em All (Jul 5, 2012)

Now home from work-

Hopefully this is the final update-

Foofoo is now capable of hopping out of the carrier on his own, he is eating (he wouldnt eat anything, but I was determined- I ran to the deli and got a bunch of fresh parsley- he gobbled it up)

He is grooming himself, and moves away from me when i try to touch him. (normal- he never let me touch him when he was well). 

He may be a little slower, but he wont need to do any algebraic equations or handle heavy machinery any time in the near future, so he should be okay!!!



Thank you all for being here during this horrible ordeal.


----------

